# 40k: Imperial Armour 11 Roundup



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this on Bell of Lost Souls. Looks like we have got some Space wolves, Eldar and Imperial Guard goodies comming our way. (Crosses fingers for FW Thunderwolves):biggrin:


With the Badab pair of books already announced, its tie to set our sights on Imperial Armor 11. First unveiled at Gamesday UK 2010, here is the latest roundup of what we know:


Imperial Armour 11 
Basics: This will be a one-volume campaign book (like Taros) as opposed to the multi-volume Vraks and Badab books. 

Setting: The book is set on an iceworld, and features conflict between the following:

-Craftworld Eldar (no Exodites)
-Space Wolves
-Imperial Guard - Elysians in winter garb (said to look similar to the infantry from the Star Wars Battle for Hoth)

Craftworld Eldar Units
-Hornet Gravtank
-Lynx Gravtank 
-Shadow Spectre Aspect Warriors who have:

Mini Prism Cannon style weapons that can combine
Jet packs instead of jump packs
5 models currently sculpted
Exarch in progress

-Additional new unseen Aspect
-Closed top Warwalker 
-Phantom Titan

Imperial Units
-Cold weather upgrade sets for plastic Cadians
-Malcador Infernus
-More...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet! I can not wait for the Eldar stuff.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thunder wolf cav. PLEASE give me some TWC.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope the model for the closed top Warwalker isnt TOO expensive, as I want to make a second unit of Warwalkers one way or another for my current forces, and that model ounds like it will be quite interesting. And for the record, I bet those will be armor 11 with the option to equip Pulse weaponry. =)

Alot of this stuff seems to focus on Fast Attack for Eldar,. And if it does, then I am very happy as that is always a nice place to put good stuff for them. ...Of course I bet this all comes out juuust in time for my other love the Grey Knights to have their codex released. -.-


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cold Weather Cadian Upgrades? Fack, after already upgrading some to drop troop infantry, I'll now have to get these, the kleptomaniac inside won't allow me to not do so! Ragga rage.

The infernus is awesome, but it's missing a turret, being its only issue. I don't understand why they thought a limited traverse mount would be a good idea for a flame tank, but hey ho.

I'm interested to hear about this second aspect. Can't even begin to imagine what it could be. Something akin to Phoenix Guard from Fantasy? Dunno. And Thunder Wolf Cavalry, definately.

Would it be rude to ask for more marine goodies after Badab? =D. I'd love to see more work on BFG though. I loved that about IA3 and 9.

@Mathai, I'm fairly sure it'll be later - IA10 was recently popped out the FW womb, and it's usually 1 a year.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno, they are aready finished with 2 of the eldar models including the phantom, those will be money makers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Everything sounds cool, but I'll admit to be annoyed that the Elysians are the Guard regiment of choice _again_. Didn't they feature in IA4 or whatever it was, with the Tyranids in it? They were also in IA8 and now again for 11? Why do Elysians and Cadians need cold weather models when there's an existing, very much neglected Guard regiment that specializes in Tundra warfare already (Valhallans, anyone?)?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Some of that Eldar stuff sounds awesome! I may have stopped using them recently but I would return for a small sojourn if these releases are indeed awesome. Most intriguing is that closed war walker since war walkers no not count as open topped nowadays. The new aspects are something that is long overdue. Hopefully the second aspect is some heavy shield/bodyguard like aspect or an aspect that crews vehicles. I want my falcons/wave serpents/support weapons and war walkers to have BS4!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hopefully the second aspect is some heavy shield/bodyguard like aspect or an aspect that crews vehicles. I want my falcons/wave serpents/support weapons and war walkers to have BS4!


I think there's an Aspect called the Star Falcons or Star Eagles that pilot ships in some more obscure and/or old Eldar fluff. It wouldn't be a stretch to extend this to things like Grav Tanks as well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> The infernus is awesome, but it's missing a turret, being its only issue. I don't understand why they thought a limited traverse mount would be a good idea for a flame tank, but hey ho.


probably the same thought process that made limited traverse mount flamers on tanks deadly during WWII


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Path of the Mariner are the crews for the Eldar Space ships, that's where Prince Yriel was when he went all badass. 

But there's plenty of Aspect Warriors kicking around doesn't seem unreasonable to have Aspects that specialise in shooting straight whilst sitting down as well as the normal ones who shoot straight whilst standing up. There's the Eagle Pilot Aspect which are apparently fighter pilots. Crystal Dragons etc.

But most importantly there's the Slicing Orbs of Zandros who have the best name of all Aspect Warriors.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

> Thunder wolf cav. PLEASE give me some TWC.


You and me both. In a glorious plastic 3 pack with any luck.

Out of interest when is IA11 due for release?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some free stuff from forgeworld
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/New_Badab_War_Content.html


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> probably the same thought process that made limited traverse mount flamers on tanks deadly during WWII


You mean like the Jagdpanzer variant (all 50 of them?), the Sd's detachable pintle flamers? The unused Sturmgeschutz Flamm?

Or perhaps other variants etc which were jury rigged hull mounted weapons?

Because none were widely used, nor mass produced on a permanent scale for battle tanks. IFV's, yes. But not to replace the primary weapon, instead the secondary one - a la Churchill.



Katie Drake said:


> Everything sounds cool, but I'll admit to be annoyed that the Elysians are the Guard regiment of choice _again_. Didn't they feature in IA4 or whatever it was, with the Tyranids in it? They were also in IA8 and now again for 11? Why do Elysians and Cadians need cold weather models when there's an existing, very much neglected Guard regiment that specializes in Tundra warfare already (Valhallans, anyone?)?


Excuse the fanboy in me, but whut Valhallans? =D. Never understood the idea of Vostroyan First Born though when our Cold War Commie friends would easily do.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> some free stuff from forgeworld
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/New_Badab_War_Content.html


Meh, Got them already  Good stuffs, as usual, from FW.

What i don't get though is: if FW are GW then why does GW GW suck beyond all compare and FW GW not suck but really do quite well?

The rules writing abilities can be used as example if you wish. FW are mostly balanced but GW don't quite get there, as the recent FAQ's seem to suggest.

SGMAlice

Edit:


Judas Masias said:


> Imperial Units
> -Cold weather upgrade sets for plastic Cadians
> -Malcador Infernus
> -*More...*


This has the treadhead in me interested yet again.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just saw Hareth Shan. Anyone thinking of combining him and the BA Priest Character in apoc? =D.

Any Power Weapon/S8+ suffered, pass to a marine, 58% chance of passing his own, while the BA priest tanks anything S7 and not AP1-2.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah the eldar shadow aspect models look amazing and I would start eldar if I could play with those competitively but they would just be fun to collect yet alone use them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

_Ok guys, hopefully you already know this...

just got a reply from FW to my email asking when IA11 was coming:

Hi,

Thanks for your e-mail. Imperial Armour 11 is currently going through the proofing and editing stages, and will hopefully be on sale during August or September of this year.

Regards,
Ead Brown
Customer Service Manager
Forge World_


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> _
> and will hopefully be on sale during August or September of this year.
> 
> _


Sweet! Can't wait for this


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

dude, I'm so fucking excited!! And I just hope that Bran Redmaw mini is reality coz the artwork looked amazing!

poor wallet... poor poor wallet...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> poor wallet... poor poor wallet...


...an angry wife, but warm and happy inside:grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, i have no wife to be angry just yet


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to have to play it very quiet!! she's still pissed i bought Tamurkhan  and i dread to think what she says when she see the credit card bill with a phantom on it :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

In September? That's when Path of the Seer is due to be out. Glorious Eldar releases all at once is making me really gooey inside! I want it now!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> (Crosses fingers for FW Thunderwolves)


No, no, no. FW already asked GW if they could make Thunderwolves, but GW didn't let them. This isn't such a bad thing though, because that means GW's making them (and at a cheaper price, I assume ). 
I read this somewhere on Heresy...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, there wont be any TW's but there will be a wolf lord and just look at all the amazing Eldar you guys got already, if I wasn't 100% space wolf I'd have some of that!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

cant wait to see the new FW wolf units for IA 11, as we havnt seen a single one yet for the book really.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Could have sworn it was July it was comming out... but thats the date for the fantasy book...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I need to pick up the two Badab volumes; but although I like the Vlka Fenryka a lot - one of the few Loyalist Chapters (if they be called that) that really appeal to me* - the presence of Eldar is a bit of a off-putter to me. I just _do not_ do Elves, in any size, shape or form. 




* I am very fond of both beer and axes, so they're a bit of a no-brainer for me :biggrin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd liked it more if it was valhallens-Resin Guys would be nice-lot more nicer thn metal guys


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I got more news from FW. I sent an e-mail enquiring about why the new Eldar Corsair models did not have experimental rules. What I got was interesting:



> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your e-mail. The Corsair conversion kits that we have released already, and are soon to release, are designed to both make specific squads and mix with the full range of plastic Eldar kits, so we felt that releasing a single unit entry wouldn’t actually be all that useful in the context of the wider Corsair army list that will be featured in IA11.


Does this hint that MORE Corsair models will be available soon. This happy Eldar fan hopes so.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Interesting that nobody has seen fit to give this book a title other than Imperial Armour 11. For those of you that don't know the full title is *Imperial Armour 11: The Doom of Mymeara.*


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I got more news from FW. I sent an e-mail enquiring about why the new Eldar Corsair models did not have experimental rules. What I got was interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this hint that MORE Corsair models will be available soon. This happy Eldar fan hopes so.


That's a very exciting answer! Can't wait


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cypher871 said:


> Interesting that nobody has seen fit to give this book a title other than Imperial Armour 11. For those of you that don't know the full title is *Imperial Armour 11: The Doom of Mymeara.*


don't worry man, we know the name, it's just easier to write IA:11...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope this means we are in some way closer to ThunderWolf Cavalry.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who think TWC are just a ridiculous concept - I hope they never get made! I mean, great big power armour marines riding a wolf...WTF???


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Abomination said:


> I hope this means we are in some way closer to ThunderWolf Cavalry.





slaaneshy said:


> Am I the only one who think TWC are just a ridiculous concept - I hope they never get made! I mean, great big power armour marines riding a wolf...WTF???


No, FW will not be doing TWC, though GW told them not to apparently, which means they may be doing them instead...

As for the whole concept of a space marine riding a giant wolf around, although I love my SW's, I can't ever imagine this in my head. I can imagine some great big wolves accompanying space marines into battle but no self respecting alpha male carnivore would allow himself to be saddled up. I think I'll be modelling my TWC to match this image.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what a marine in power armor weighs but it has to be a lot.

Unless the Space Wolves just happen to have the only canine chiropractors in the Imperium.

Ah, I just read the lexicanum description. They sound more like Juggernauts of khorne with fur than anything else. 

That might make for the most plausible conversion as well. 

Trim off the chaos icons and chaos trim
Bulk up the haunches
And sculpt patches of fur over a juggernaut frame

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I find the notion of a Power Armoured Marine riding anything organic both utterly ridiculous and highly improbable, even in a completely fictional future. The laws of physics still apply so nothing less than a large (at least full grown Warhorse size) biomechanical steed would suffice. The established fluff dictates that the weight of power armour would be too much for even a genetically enhanced human to move easily were it not for the motivating fibre bundles and the armours power cells so how can we be expected to believe that a creature less than half the size of a Marine could 1. bear that kind of crushing weight and 2. not look silly.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cypher871 said:


> I find the notion of a Power Armoured Marine riding anything organic both utterly ridiculous and highly improbable, even in a completely fictional future. The laws of physics still apply so nothing less than a large (at least full grown Warhorse size) biomechanical steed would suffice. The established fluff dictates that the weight of power armour would be too much for even a genetically enhanced human to move easily were it not for the motivating fibre bundles and the armours power cells so how can we be expected to believe that a creature less than half the size of a Marine could 1. bear that kind of crushing weight and 2. not look silly.


Thunderwolves are really, really big and the Space Wolves Iron Priests outfit them with cybernetic augmentations to make them more suited to warfare. A cyber-super-wolf that's proportionately larger than a Space Marine could carry an armored Space Wolf easily enough, I think.

EDIT: Yeah, just read the Codex. Thunderwolves are eight feet tall at the shoulder. That is one _huge_ wolf.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Thunderwolves are really, really big and the Space Wolves Iron Priests outfit them with cybernetic augmentations to make them more suited to warfare. A cyber-super-wolf that's proportionately larger than a Space Marine could carry an armored Space Wolf easily enough, I think.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, just read the Codex. Thunderwolves are eight feet tall at the shoulder. That is one _huge_ wolf.



QFT. Thunderwolf Cavalry may seem a little far fetched, but no more so than LotD or the Sanguinor.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Thunderwolves are really, really big and the Space Wolves Iron Priests outfit them with cybernetic augmentations to make them more suited to warfare. A cyber-super-wolf that's proportionately larger than a Space Marine could carry an armored Space Wolf easily enough, I think.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, just read the Codex. Thunderwolves are eight feet tall at the shoulder. That is one _huge_ wolf.


Heh heh, that'd do it then. When most people think of Wolves they think dog size mammal...these things sound more like furry elephants (oh wait...wasn't that a Mammoth? :laugh with bionics!

Feck, if I saw that running towards me on the battlefield I would soil myself.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, i guess whether or not they could possibly exist, if i saw an 8ft high wolf with gnashing jaws charging towards me I think my bowels would probably make a sharp exit...


----------

